# Tools needed for a new guy in HVAC



## ryanr (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi

I am a new student working towards my G3, G2 and G1 license in Ontario Canada. Will also pursue refrigeration at a later time. I would like to buy some good quality and useful tools that should last me a while. I would really appreciate some feedback / suggestions from the pros. I will be starting work part time in the field and want to be prepared. I love tools

Thanks


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

ryanr said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a new student working towards my G3, G2 and G1 license in Ontario Canada. Will also pursue refrigeration at a later time. I would like to buy some good quality and useful tools that should last me a while. I would really appreciate some feedback / suggestions from the pros. I will be starting work part time in the field and want to be prepared. I love tools
> 
> Thanks


Good luck to you and welcome to the trade. what does a G license cover :thumbsup:


----------



## Yuri (May 28, 2009)

Natural gas.

Don't buy any tools until you have found a job! We hired a G3 from Ontario who moved here because of the downturn in your economy. 4 of his classmates couldn't find local work either. If you get a job slowly start buying the basic tools.

Don't rush out and buy all the most expensive Fluke tools. I use generic brands like MA Line, UEI, and they survive -40 in Wpg. You need a good multitester that can read microamps and test capacitors and check amperage. A true RMS meter is a good choice. You need a manometer. A complete set of Craftsman screwdrivers. Canadian Tire sells reasonably good 8" to 18" pipe wrenches and they go on sale a lot. Unless you use them as a installer daily you won't wear them out. A 3-5 gallon Shopvac is useful. Hacksaw, files, Klein wirestrippers and crimpers. Wiss sheet metal aviation snips/CTire and a good 14.4v Makita cordless drill and flashlight. WWG Totaline is a good place to buy tools and develop a rapport with the staff, and they have sales flyers. Don't buy Sears monstrous big 18 volt drill as it won't fit in tight places and is tiring to use. Buy the "Fundamentals of Gas Utilization" textbook by John Dutton (college bookstore or order it from Chapters) and learn everything in it.

Good Luck


----------



## ryanr (Aug 21, 2009)

*New guy*

Thanks again guys


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

Two rules for tools;


You can never have too many tools.
No matter how many tools you have, you will always be needing ones you don't have.


----------



## KnightRider (Sep 11, 2009)

First rule is have a cell phone with a number of an HVAC ace you know who can help you out if you are by yourself. Check eBay for bargains on tools. You can get some brand new stuff sometimes at half price and they have good used stuff too but watch out or electronic used stuff. Good luck


----------



## ryanr (Aug 21, 2009)

*Thanks again*

Good advises guys. Knightrider, I have already done the ebay shopping.
That is a very good idea. Saved a lot going that route.
Thanks


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

When you start to work with some one check out there tools make a list and start your own tool bag/box as a helper you will probly have to take them with you every night unless you stay with the same person daily. so don't over carry the tools stick with hand tools:thumbsup:


----------



## KnightRider (Sep 11, 2009)

RoBoTeq said:


> Two rules for tools;
> 
> 
> You can never have too many tools.
> No matter how many tools you have, you will always be needing ones you don't have.


Another rule; make sure your tool is big enough to do the job. yea robo.:laughing::no:


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

KnightRider said:


> Another rule; make sure your tool is big enough to do the job. yea robo.:laughing::no:


I always exactly the right size tool.


----------



## Yuri (May 28, 2009)

Its not the size of the tool its "how you use it". Shoulda been born rich instead of handsome.


----------

